# 29 QTM moves suffice



## rokicki (Jun 16, 2009)

While I was on vacation in San Diego, my computers notified me that they
had completed sufficient cosets to prove that no Rubik's Cube position
requires 30 or more quarter turns to solve. Thus, the upper bound on
the QTM distance has been reduced to 29.

A few more details are here:

http://cubezzz.homelinux.org/drupal/?q=node/view/143

A paper has been written and is in the submission process.


----------

